# Homeschooling in PA



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

We currently live in NJ and the homeschooling laws are fantastic. I do not have to report to anyone or send test results anywhere, my childrens education is in my own hands with no intrusion from the school district. 

We are looking to move to PA and my head is spinning with all the rules regarding homeschooling. Can anyone give me some advice? Annual evaluations.. where do you go to have that done... the public school? What do they mean by "enrolled in a religious day school but taught at home?" What private school is going to enroll a child but not have them attend? Why would I pay for private school if I am teaching them at home? What am I missing here? We homeschool using a religious curriculum and our other teachings are bible based. 

My youngest is only 4 so we have many years ahead of us school wise. The school district where we are looking to move is pretty good, but I do not want to have to put them in public school unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

My own children are still younger, but I have been researching PA laws since we moved here last year. This site lists the laws if you go to the "home ed law" tab on the left hand side. http://www.pahomeschoolers.com/ If you go to this associated site and choose the "evaluators" tab on the left hand side it will give you a list by area code of the evaluators in your area. http://www.phaa.org/ There are several other groups in PA that perform similar functions and evaluate for high school diplomas or annual reviews if this one doesn't list anyone near where you are moving to. You could probably find them by searching for "Pennsylvania homeschool evaluators" or something similar.

The affidavit portion of the requirement is actually fairly simple if you take it step by step. You don't have to include every detail of your curriculum, just an outline. You don't need to form a private school or attend under a religious umbrella school. You can just choose the "home education program" option. A portfolio is just a sampling of the material you have covered throughout the year for the evaluator to review. In third grade, fifth grade, and eighth grade the child needs to take a standardized test administered by someone other than the parents. Those are also included in the portfolios. You have a few years before you are required to report to your home district that you will be homeschooling. The age is 8 as far as I know.

Someone who has actually had to go through all the motions in this state could probably offer more information than I can. I did find that once I looked at all the requirements piece by piece they weren't impossible to figure out. Pennsylvania does require more than most other states.

Kayleigh


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I think you said it pretty well *******. You have to file an affidavit, along with your high school diploma, educational objectives and health records to get started. Your affidavit will have to be notarized. This should be done on or before Aug. 1st.

You will need to do the above when your child reaches age 8. You must keep a log of either 180 days or ? (I don't remember how many)hrs. per school year that you have school. You have to put a portfolio together and take that to an evaluator. 

After the evaluator has reviewed the information, they will write a letter stating that your child has had an appropriate/adequate education for the year. You then take the portfolio and the letter from your evaluator and hand that into the school district by the end of June. 

You then wait for the school district to call you to pick up your portfolio. Hopefully, there is a letter from the superintendent stating that yes, an adequate or appropriate education has taken place and you are permitted to continue homeschooling for the upcoming year. Our sch. district usually doesn't return our portfolio's until Oct, and that is usually after you have called several times.

Don't forget that you also have to have physicals, eye exams and dental exams at the appropriate times. You can find that info at the pahomeschoolers.com

I truly enjoy homeschooling, but wish that there was a lot less red tape involved.


----------

